# Introduction



## Zenaphobe (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

I signed up here to seek out information and conversation about martial arts styles.

I studied Hung Gar kung fu for 2 years but am currently looking into other types of arts to study.

Hope to have some good conversations here.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... you'll find a lot of good people and information here ... happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, someone on here always seems to have an answer to everyones question so good luck.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiya :wavey: nice to see you, I'm sure you'll settle in just fine and love it here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and happyposting


----------



## kuntawguro (Mar 27, 2007)

So many people, so many styles, so much information- what's not to like about this place?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction we call MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the screenname   Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice to meet you and welcome on this cool board! :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Lots of good people who can help you here.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 30, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 30, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Phobey!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!! Hung Gar is one of the styles I would love to train in, but there aren't any schools located where I live =(


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

